# Feedback on USC MFA Film Production Personal Statement?



## nb1299

Hey everyone! I'm currently writing and rewriting my personal statement for SCA. I've been looking at a lot of online advice encouraging an essay that showcases personality and individuality above all else. I've honestly been struggling trying to find a balance that shows the kind of person I am and also talks a bit about why I'm applying, etc. I'm also worried it might not be the kind of tone/anecdotal style they're watching for. Would love anyone who knows what USC is looking for to take a look at my draft and offer any feedback they can! Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## burner1234567890

Hello! I am currently an undergraduate student studying film and would love to help you with your draft.


----------



## JohnnyLazaro

Hello, I'll take a look at it. Just let me know how to access it.


----------



## ashjupiterw

JohnnyLazaro said:


> Hello, I'll take a look at it. Just let me know how to access it.


Hello! I was wondering if you could look at my personal statement as well! I am not feeling so strongly about it! Thank you so much!


----------



## JohnnyLazaro

ashjupiterw said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could look at my personal statement as well! I am not feeling so strongly about it! Thank you so much!


Of course! Send me a link and I'll take a look.


----------



## ashjupiterw

JohnnyLazaro said:


> Of course! Send me a link and I'll take a look.


Thank you so much! Do you mind if you could message me privately on here so I can send the link?


----------



## ashjupiterw

JohnnyLazaro said:


> Of course! Send me a link and I'll take a look.


So I was trying to private message you the link, but I was not able to do it. So I made another thread - Feedback on *possible final draft* of USC Film and television production person statement?
thank you so much!


----------



## JohnnyLazaro

ashjupiterw said:


> So I was trying to private message you the link, but I was not able to do it. So I made another thread - Feedback on *possible final draft* of USC Film and television production person statement?
> thank you so much!


Awesome! Here is the google document with my suggestions: 








						“Small” Revision
					

“Small”. It was only a simple moment in my life. It was not one where parents, friends, and teachers celebrated the idea that I had to have grand achievements, like dunking the winning basket or delivering a jaw-dropping performance in the school play, only to showcase just one of my many talents...




					docs.google.com
				



For your privacy, I have restricted access to who can view it, so you might need to request permission. Overall great job!


----------



## ashjupiterw

JohnnyLazaro said:


> Awesome! Here is the google document with my suggestions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Small” Revision
> 
> 
> “Small”. It was only a simple moment in my life. It was not one where parents, friends, and teachers celebrated the idea that I had to have grand achievements, like dunking the winning basket or delivering a jaw-dropping performance in the school play, only to showcase just one of my many talents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your privacy, I have restricted access to who can view it, so you might need to request permission. Overall great job!I just re
> 
> 
> JohnnyLazaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Here is the google document with my suggestions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Small” Revision
> 
> 
> “Small”. It was only a simple moment in my life. It was not one where parents, friends, and teachers celebrated the idea that I had to have grand achievements, like dunking the winning basket or delivering a jaw-dropping performance in the school play, only to showcase just one of my many talents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> docs.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For your privacy, I have restricted access to who can view it, so you might need to request permission. Overall great job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just requested access! Thank you so so much once again! Means a lot!
Click to expand...


----------



## Luckysharon

Hi! I would like to help to give you feedback!


----------

